# women's bike shorts



## JustDoIt (Feb 2, 2004)

So, this guy I ride with always wears women's lycra bike shorts because he firmly believes they're made "better" than men's. When I questioned him on it, he said he thought they put a better chamois in the women's shorts. And that they tended to have a shorter inseam, which was something he liked. (Note: He does NOT wear bike shorts like the ones displayed in this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=8853 )

I've never compared men's and women's bike shorts. Is there really a difference? Or is my girly-man friend just full of it?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*One difference I noticed.*

I got turned on to a free pair of women's Large Sugoi shorts. Like all Sugoi stuff they were sweet; great fabric and finish. I wore them for a while but the chamois is just shaped all wrong for this guy and it tended to bunch. I gave them to a woman on my HS team. Mo' betta.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

i choose to wear mens baggy shorts. reason:they are longer and cover my thighs. they work fine for me.

Rita


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

*confusion!*

Dave, I don't understand what you are saying in your first sentence. did you say what you meant to say? seems there is some switching that occured.


----------



## mtpisgah (Jan 12, 2004)

*Inseam length*

Being 5'4", I hate the length of regular men's shorts. They make me look shorter than I already am. One the road bike, I prefer to wear triathlon type shorts. Thinner chamois and shorter inseam. I tried on the mtb a few times but you move around so much that it starts to rub your thigh. 
I can't understand though why a guy would wear womens shorts, it does seam that the chamois would not fit right.


----------



## JustDoIt (Feb 2, 2004)

*Apologies if I offended you, DWD*



DeepWalletDave said:


> Womens shorts are shorter in the legs as society comparatively denigrates mens bodies, including allegedly heterosexual women.


I KNOW  I shouldn't respond to you, DWD. And I probably won't do this again. But FWIW, I wasn't meaning to "denigrate mens bodies" with this thread. At the time, I was simply hoping Irieness would take notice and see how things often go around here... so she wouldn't take things too seriously or personally. Oh, and I also wanted to poke a little fun at a friend of mine. You know who you are  I know I didn't pull it off very well.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I don't know that there's a major difference, but I have a pair of women's Sugoi shorts that are awesome, and a pair of women's Hind baggies that are more like capris and actually come just down below my kneecaps which are my favorites, since they work perfectly with my leg armor and keep it from sliding around.


----------

